# What tinc do I have



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

Got these as powder blues but I'd like to double check. I can try and get better pictures if needed. The yellow is quite colorful, just looks washed out in the pics.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

They're Powders. Could use some more feedings though.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Frogfreak is right, those froglets are a bit thin, try feeding more & feed them daily until their bodies are larger then their heads as the ones pictured the bodies look concave & thinner then the heads.. If you feed daily & maybe even seed the enclosure with springs so they have a constant food source they should put on size quickly.. Also keep them hydrated & use fresh Multivitmain supplements with Calcium D3 to dust flies with.. Sorry for all the info, just trying to help.. Your frogs look fine other then being a little thin.


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the ID. I feed daily but I will start feeding them twice a day and give them some springtails. I wondered if they were a bit thin but I've never raised froglets before so I wasn't sure what they should look like.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Look a bit more like Patricia to me or something in between the two morphs. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

You will never know for certain and should you sell them, it should be as "unknowns".


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

Would it help if I got pictures of the parents?


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

It should, do you have them?


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't but a family member does. I'll ask for pictures.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If the person who bred them said they are Powder Blues then I don't see any reason to doubt it. They look like Powder Blues to me.

eta: that is assuming that the breeder knows what their own frogs are


----------

